# 5 or 6 foot back blade on my 1952 8N



## Sigma.40 (May 13, 2021)

I’m going to buy a back blade for my 8N. The tractor supply website has Countyline 5ft, 6ft and 7ft blades. The 5 foot is the recommended one on the website but can my 8N handle a 6 foot? They’re all Cat 1 and there is only a 20lb weight difference. It will be used only for snow on concrete


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

Can probably handle it but if your machine is not a 4 wheel drive , you'll get very frustrated with tires slipping under load. 
If you're only dressing a driveway or something probably won't be a problem though, Just my opinion.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd get one that still covers the thread width of the tires when angled for plough snow. Probably a 6'


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Pogobill is right.
Get a 6 footer so it will be as wide as your tires when you angle it. If you have traction problems add weight to your rear wheels - either cast iron wheel weights or put fluid in the tires. A tractor can not put its full horsepower to the ground without added weight.


----------

